# Automatische Updates unter Kubuntu - wie?



## Jimini (21. Oktober 2012)

Aloha,
ich werde auf den Rechnern meiner Eltern demnächst Kubuntu aufsetzen und bin momentan am überlegen, wie ich es am besten einrichte, dass anstehende Updates automatisch installiert werden - möglichst komplett im Hintergrund, ohne irgendwelche Popups etc.

Die im Wiki vorgeschlagene Lösung verhindert scheinbar nicht die Meldung, dass Updates anstehen. Die einzige Alternative, die mir spontan einfällt, wäre anacron in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Cronjobs - beispielsweise einmal täglich "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y".

Kennt jemand eine bessere Möglichkeit?

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ja, ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan von komplett automatisierten Updates. Da ich aber den administrativen Aufwand für alle Beteiligten so gering wie möglich halten will, will ich meinen Eltern nicht zumuten, sich zuerst die Pakete anschauen zu müssen, die aktualisiert werden sollen.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Oktober 2012)

Fordere deine Eltern einfach ein bisschen. Mehr als Kopf drücken ist es am Ende auch nicht. Mein Erster Gedanke wäre aber auch ein cron job gewesen. So häufig stehen Updates ja nun auch nicht an unter Ubuntu. Finde da forderst du die mit dem unübersichtlichem KDE schon genug.


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Fordere deine Eltern einfach ein bisschen. Mehr als Kopf drücken ist es am Ende auch nicht.


Du hast in puncto "nur Knopf drücken" zwar recht, aber wenn sie ohnehin alle Updates abnicken, dann kann ich das ja auch gleich im Hintergrund machen.


> Mein Erster Gedanke wäre aber auch ein cron job gewesen. So häufig stehen Updates ja nun auch nicht an unter Ubuntu. Finde da forderst du die mit dem unübersichtlichem KDE schon genug.


Hm, es geht, es kommen schon mehrmals pro Woche Updates rein.
Was das DE angeht - ich habe lange zwischen Ubuntu und Kubuntu hin und her überlegt. Aber als ich in Unity dann Minuten brauchte, um ein Terminal zu finden und KDE Windows immerhin ein bisschen ähnlich sieht, habe ich mich für Kubuntu entschieden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Du hast in puncto "nur Knopf drücken" zwar recht, aber wenn sie ohnehin alle Updates abnicken, dann kann ich das ja auch gleich im Hintergrund machen.


So läuft es bei den meisten Leuten. „Updates installieren?“ -> „Ja, alle.“ Das würde ich einfach so lassen, wie es ist.



Jimini schrieb:


> Was das DE angeht - ich habe lange zwischen Ubuntu und Kubuntu hin und her überlegt. Aber als ich in Unity dann Minuten brauchte, um ein Terminal zu finden und KDE Windows immerhin ein bisschen ähnlich sieht, habe ich mich für Kubuntu entschieden.


 Hier heißt es Gewohnheit gegen Einfachheit. Je nachdem, wie sehr deine Eltern an Windows gewöhnt sind, hilft ihnen das Ähnlichkeit zu KDE weiter oder eben nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass du zwei Minuten nach dem Terminal suchen musstest, weil du es dort gesucht hast, wo du es bei Windows/ KDE gefunden hättest. Wenn deine Eltern gar nicht in dem Maße vorgeprägt sind, wären sie mit Unity vielleicht sogar schneller als du. (Zumindest gab es mal eine Untersuchung mit dem Ergebnis, dass absolute Computer-Neulinge mit Ubuntu schneller zurecht kamen als mit Windows, mit steigender (Windows-) Erfahrung hatte dann Windows einen Vorteil und bei „Profis“ war es dann relativ egal, was man ihnen vorgesetzt hat.)


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> So läuft es bei den meisten Leuten. „Updates installieren?“ -> „Ja, alle.“ Das würde ich einfach so lassen, wie es ist.


Leider ist es aber zumindest unter KDE so, dass ein Klick auf das Popup nichts bewirkt, man muss erst auf das Zahnradsymbol im Infobereich klicken, um Updates zu installieren. Dann geht die Muon-Aktualisierungsverwaltung auf und man muss sein Passwort eingeben und dann kommt - je nach Updates - noch eine Abfrage und und und. Unter Windows ist es ja auch möglich, Updates automatisch installieren zu lassen, und genau so soll das jetzt auch laufen. Möglichst wenig Input für die Nutzer, denn je mehr Input, desto mehr muss ich mich letztendlich kümmern 
Vor allem aber sollen meinen Eltern lästige Alltagsaufgaben soweit wie möglich abgenommen werden.



> Hier heißt es Gewohnheit gegen Einfachheit. Je nachdem, wie sehr deine Eltern an Windows gewöhnt sind, hilft ihnen das Ähnlichkeit zu KDE weiter oder eben nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass du zwei Minuten nach dem Terminal suchen musstest, weil du es dort gesucht hast, wo du es bei Windows/ KDE gefunden hättest. Wenn deine Eltern gar nicht in dem Maße vorgeprägt sind, wären sie mit Unity vielleicht sogar schneller als du. (Zumindest gab es mal eine Untersuchung mit dem Ergebnis, dass absolute Computer-Neulinge mit Ubuntu schneller zurecht kamen als mit Windows, mit steigender (Windows-) Erfahrung hatte dann Windows einen Vorteil und bei „Profis“ war es dann relativ egal, was man ihnen vorgesetzt hat.)


Hm ja, da hast du natürlich auch wieder Recht. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, wie ich das angehen soll - immerhin haben meine Eltern rund 9 Jahre WindowsXP genutzt. Letztendlich soll man vom Desktop / Startbildschirm aus die relevanten Programme sowie das Homeverzeichnis und einen eventuell eingehängten USB-Stick erreichen können. Das bei KDE einzurichten hat nur ein paar Minuten gedauert - klar, sowas habe ich schon zigmal gemacht. Aber danke für den Anstoß, ich werde mir nochmal Unity ansehen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich werde nun doch zu Xubuntu greifen, welches nicht so überladen daherkommt, andererseits aber mehr Customization zulässt als Unity 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde ein Mint(Windows ähnlicher als Cinnamon geht es kaum) installieren und auf Updates erst mal komplett verzichten. Kritische Bugs sind ja in Debian nun wirklich nicht so häufig.

Automatische Updates wären ein selbst gemachter Zuverlässigkeitskiller wenn z.B. deine Eltern zum ungünstigen Zeitpunkt den PC ausschalten.


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Mint(Windows ähnlicher als Cinnamon geht es kaum) installieren und auf Updates erst mal komplett verzichten. Kritische Bugs sind ja in Debian nun wirklich nicht so häufig.
> 
> Automatische Updates wären ein selbst gemachter Zuverlässigkeitskiller wenn z.B. deine Eltern zum ungünstigen Zeitpunkt den PC ausschalten.


 
Mint hat - so stieß es mir zumindest bisher auf - keine so gute Lokalisierung. Was die Updates angeht, pflichte ich dir bei, daran hatte ich bislang nicht gedacht. Ich könnte zwar ein Skript einbauen, dass beim Shutdown zunächst überprüft, ob eine Installation läuft, aber die Updateverwaltung unter Xubuntu ist imho so einfach zu bedienen, dass ich das wohl einfach so lassen werde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch cron-apt ( cron-apt )


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch cron-apt ( cron-apt )


 Eine solche Funktion bringen die gängigen Frontends zwar schon mit, allerdings kannte ich das Paket noch nicht und werde es in Kürze mal auf ein paar Servern aufspielen. Danke dir 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Lokalisierung von Mint ist ab Installation eigentlich ganz ok, nur sind die translation repos gerne mal nicht aktuell so dass es mit Updates immer englischer wird(so meine Erfahrung mit der Debian Edition, die Ubuntu basierte dürfte sich eigentlich kaum von Ubuntu an sich unterscheiden). Noch ein Argument gegen Updates.


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja, allzu bleeding edge soll's nicht werden 

MfG Jimini


----------

